# 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen



## Blacky (5 Mai 2006)

Nachdem die Telekom im letzen Jahr schon sowas ähnliches ihren Großkunden anbot, zog jetzt nicht nur Hansetnet nach.
Obwohl Wählzugang über die 0800-Rufnummerngasse, erfolgt am Ende bei bestimten Abläufen eine Rechnungsstellung. Näheres unter 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw18/s21454.html
Man will es einfach nicht glauben. Anstelle einer Abwicklung über z.B. eine 0180-Rufnumer soll über das "noch" unbeflekte Image des Freephone-services auch hier schnell Kasse gemacht und der nächste Dienst diskreditiert werden. Fällt den anbieter nur noch solche Kacke ein?


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit Nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Schlimm für die Betroffenen daran ist noch dazu, dass die 0800er-Verbindung an sich über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis des Netzbetreibers nicht aufgelistet wird und somit die Sache kaum nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Joern (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Ihr solltet euch mit dem konkreten Fall etwas beschäftigen. Es ist nämlich deutlich komplexer, als es bei Teltarif dargestellt wird.

Hansenet hat eine 0800-Hotline. Wenn man die wählt, dann gibt es, wie üblich, ein Auswahlmenu. Dort gibt es auch einen Punkt "Hilfe bei der Einrichtung des Internetzuganges".

Wenn man diesen Punkt auswählt, wird man darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass diese Hilfestellung kostenpflichtig ist. Danach wird man mit einem Agent verbunden, der bei der Einrichtung des PCs hilft. Diese Hilfestellung ist nur für Hansenet Kunden verfügbar.

Wenn diese Hilfe erfolgreich war und es auch kein Fehler von Seiten Hansenets war (DSL Anschluß kaputt oder ähliches), dann und genau dann wird eine extra Buchung auf der Rechnung des Kunden gemacht. Ein extra Rechnungsposten für diese Hilfestellung.

Es handelt sich also NICHT um einen Wählzugang, sondern um eine telefonische Hotline.

Der Kunde wird VOR dem Gespräch auf die Extrakosten hingewiesen.

Die Kosen fallen NICHT automatisch an, sondern nur wenn der Agent die Buchung erstellt. Und dies tut er erst NACH dem Gespräch.

Nennt der Kunde beim Gespräch nicht seine Kundennummer, so kann der Agent keine Buchung erstellen und das Gespräch ist kostenfrei. (Natürlich findet die konkrete Hilfe erst statt, wenn der Agent die Kundennummer hat).

Es hat übrigens nicht mit Befleckung der 0800-Gasse zu tun. Es gibt diverse 0800 Nummern, bei denen man Waren oder eine Dienstleistung bestellen kann. Das diese dann auch etwas kosten ist ja wohl klar. Etwas ungewöhnlich, aber nicht neu, ist, dass hier die Dienstleistung sofort im gleichen Gespräch erbracht wird.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

@Joern: Wie beweist der Anbieter dann im Einzelfall, dass ein Vertragsschluss über eine kostenpflichtige Beratung zustande kam?

Bei 0900 etc. kann zumindest der Nachweis geführt werden, dass eine kostenpflichtige Nummer angewählt wurde.

Eine Anwahl einer 0800-Nummer ist ja grundsätzlich kostenfrei. Der Anbieter müsste also nachweisen können, dass der Kunde trotz der Anwahl einer kostenlosen 0800-Nummer einen Vertrag über die Durchführung einer kostenpflichtigen telefonischen Beratung geschlossen hat. Ist das möglich?

Ich habe es noch nicht nachgeschaut, aber eine kostenpflichtige telefonische Beratung ist doch ein Mehrwertdienst, oder nicht? Muss ein Mehrwertdienst nicht zwingend über die dafür vorgesehenen Nummerngassen erfolgen?


----------



## Joern (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Gegenfrage: Wie beweist Otto, dass jemand am Telefon ein T-Shirt bestellt hat ?

Wie beweist ein Calling-Card Anbieter, dass jemand den Dienst genutzt hat ? Dort wird auch eine 0800-Nummer zur Einwahl benutzt und dem Kunden das Entgelt vom Kundenkonto abgezogen.

Im Zweifelsfall ist es schwer zu beweisen. Aber immerhin muss der Kunde seine Kundenummer und das Kennwort genannt haben.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass eine Seite wegen 5,99 Euro dies juristisch prüfen lassen will.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es noch nicht nachgeschaut, aber eine kostenpflichtige telefonische Beratung ist doch ein Mehrwertdienst, oder nicht? Muss ein Mehrwertdienst nicht zwingend über die dafür vorgesehenen Nummerngassen erfolgen?


Telefonische Beratungen sind bei Ärzten gängige Praxis. Wenn ich mich zu krank für´s Wartezimmer fühle, dann kann ich mir nach einem kurzen Telefonat ein Rezept ausstellen lassen. Die Rechnung vom Arzt lässt dann auch nicht auf sich warten: "Ärztliche Beratung (auch telefonisch)" steht da im Normalfall drauf zu lesen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass nicht nur mein Hausarzt das so macht und die Krankenkassen rechnen das auch problemlos ab. Die fernmündliche Beratung ist ja nicht an eine Verbindungsleistung gekoppelt.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die fernmündliche Beratung ist ja nicht an eine Verbindungsleistung gekoppelt.


Das klingt richtig. 

Die Telefonverbindung kostet bei 0800 nichts oder ansonsten eben den Ortstarif etc., aber die Beratung selbst kostet eine Beratungsgebühr, die dann über das Anwählen hinaus einer vertraglichen Vereinbarung bedarf.

Das macht es für den Anbieter dann schwierig, weil die bloße Anwahl selbst noch rein gar nichts darüber aussagt, ob ein entsprechender Vertrag über die Beratungsgebühr zustande kam. Aber offenbar befürchtet man im Rahmen bestehender Vertrags- oder Vertrauensverhältnisse keine entsprechenden Probleme. Außerhalb bestehender Verhältnisse hätte ich da Bedenken.


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telefonverbindung kostet bei 0800 nichts oder ansonsten eben den Ortstarif etc., aber die Beratung selbst kostet eine Beratungsgebühr, die dann über das Anwählen hinaus einer vertraglichen Vereinbarung bedarf.



Diese vertragliche Vereinbarung sehe ich als relativ unproblematisch an, da man ja schon über eine Kundennummer bei dem Laden verfügen muss, *bevor* die kostenpflichtige Beratungsleistung in Anspruch genommen werden kann.

Man muß also vorher schon bestimmte Vertragsbedingungen akzeptiert haben, die einen berechtigen diese Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Wenn AGB/Vertrag sauber formuliert sind, sehe ich da wirklich kein Problem.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

...ich schon, nämlich dann, wenn einer die Kundennummer z. B. nur um eine Zahl am Ende "berichtigt". Wer bekommt dann die Rechnung?


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese vertragliche Vereinbarung sehe ich als relativ unproblematisch an, da man ja schon über eine Kundennummer bei dem Laden verfügen muss, *bevor* die kostenpflichtige Beratungsleistung in Anspruch genommen werden kann.
> 
> Man muß also vorher schon bestimmte Vertragsbedingungen akzeptiert haben, die einen berechtigen diese Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.
> Wenn AGB/Vertrag sauber formuliert sind, sehe ich da wirklich kein Problem.


Sicher, wenn sich keiner beschwert und alle das Erhaltene wollten und auch bezahlen wollen, gibt es natürlich kein Problem. 

Die grundsätzliche Frage ist nur, ob mit der grundsätzlichen Zulässigkeit solcher Abrechnungsmodelle nicht einem Missbrauch die Tür geöffnet wird.

Der Knackpunkt liegt - wie von der BNA in dem oben zitierten teltarif-Artikel angedeutet - wohl in der Frage, wie die Dienstleistung nachher abgerechnet wird. Bei Anwahl einer 0800-Nummer hat die Abrechnung auf der Telefonrechnung nichts zu suchen, da es ja weder Verbindungsentgelt noch Mehrwertdienst sein soll.

Wie erfolgt denn bei HanseNet die Abrechnung?


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich schon, nämlich dann, wenn einer die Kundennummer z. B. nur um eine Zahl am Ende "berichtigt". Wer bekommt dann die Rechnung?



Vermutlich müssen Telefonnummer und Kundennummer übereinstimmen (hoffe ich mal), mit dem Nachteil, dass der Kunde die Beratung nur von zu Hause aus in Anspruch nehmen könnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht zu vergessen, daß jeder Hansenet Kunde bevor er Auskünfte zu dem Anschluß Beratung oder sonstiges haben will, nicht nur seine Kundennummer sondern auch sein Kundenkennwort nennen muss. Wenn diese beiden Sachen nicht übereinstimmen, wird auch keine Beratung e.t.c. durchgeführt. 

Ergo: wenn jemand fahrlässig mit seinem Kennwort umgeht ist das nicht das Problem von Hansenet. Zu vergleichen mit der Geheimzahl bei einer Bankkard.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erfolgt denn bei HanseNet die Abrechnung?


Inwiefern wäre es problematisch, wenn die Leistung auch auf der "normalen" Telefonrechnung als Position geführt würde?



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: wenn jemand fahrlässig mit seinem Kennwort umgeht ist das nicht das Problem von Hansenet. Zu vergleichen mit der Geheimzahl bei einer Bankkard.


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob jemand Dein Konto leerräumt oder in Deinem Namen eine Leistung in Anspruch nimmt. Zumal bei Deiner "Bankkard" die Haftung in bestimmten Fällen wahrscheinlich explizit in den Geschäftsbedingungen ausgeführt ist.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Knackpunkt liegt - wie von der BNA in dem oben zitierten teltarif-Artikel angedeutet - wohl in der Frage, wie die Dienstleistung nachher abgerechnet wird. Bei Anwahl einer 0800-Nummer hat die Abrechnung auf der Telefonrechnung nichts zu suchen, da es ja weder Verbindungsentgelt noch Mehrwertdienst sein soll.



@haudraufundschluss: Hab noch mal nachgedacht: Eine Abrechnung von Beratungsdienstleistungen des Providers über die Kundenrechnung dürfte zulässig sein.

Unzulässig ist m.E. aber die Abrechnung von Beratungsdienstleistungen Dritter als Telefonverbindungen, wenn hierfür über die eigentliche Telefonverbindung hinaus ein zusätzlich vereinbartes Beratungshonorar verlangt wird. Dies kann nicht über die Telefonrechnung des Providers abgerechnet werden. Für solche Zwecke sind nur Sondernummern und Mehrwertnummern vorgesehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: wenn jemand fahrlässig mit seinem Kennwort umgeht ist das nicht das Problem von Hansenet. Zu vergleichen mit der Geheimzahl bei einer Bankkard.


Typische   Vorgehensweise von Banken und  Providern dem User die Beweislast aufs Auge zu drücken.
Klares Argument für mich, niemals Hansenet als Provider  zu empfehlen, geschweige denn selber  einzusetzen


----------



## TL-Insider (5 Mai 2006)

Joern schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet euch mit dem konkreten Fall etwas beschäftigen. Es ist nämlich deutlich komplexer, als es bei Teltarif dargestellt wird.
> Es hat übrigens nicht mit Befleckung der 0800-Gasse zu tun. Es gibt diverse 0800 Nummern, bei denen man Waren oder eine Dienstleistung bestellen kann. Das diese dann auch etwas kosten ist ja wohl klar. Etwas ungewöhnlich, aber nicht neu, ist, dass hier die Dienstleistung sofort im gleichen Gespräch erbracht wird.



Stimmt genau, wenn gleichzeitig bei den Hintergründen oder Vergleichsbeispielen nicht bestimmte Sachverhalte "interpretiert" werden. Diese Vorgehensweise ist hauptsächlich von Juristen der TK-Anwender bekannt, den keine Argumentation zu schräg ist und "Äpfel mit Birnen" verglichen werden.

Bestelle ich über o800-Rufnummern im Versandhandel, erfasst möglicherweise (über die ISDN-Funktion CLIP) der Händler meine Rufnummer, hat aber für den Vorgang selbst nur marginale Bedeutung (Bessere Kundenbetreuung, u.a. früzeitiges Erkennen von Jux-Anrufen). Eine fernmündliche Bestellung wird auf sein Risiko angenommen, mittels einer Auslieferung an die angegebene Adresse (die ja nicht stimmen muss) ausgeführt und dann unabhängig von meiner Telefonrechnung per Nachnahme oder über Rechnung eingefordert. Zahlt der Kunden nicht, liegt das Problem beim Versandhändler.
Das Telefon ist nur der Meldeweg!

Bei einer Abrechnung über eine "aktivierte" o800-Leistung, oder in einer anderen Rufnummerngasse, wird das Entgelt über die monatliche Telefonrechnung eingefordert, wobei ich den Teilnehmervertrag allerdings nicht mit dem Versandhändler oder anderweitigen Mehrwertdiensteanbieter direkt abgeschlossen habe, sondern zunächst mit meiner Telefongesellschaft. Zur "Vereinfachung" der Forderungseinzuges wird im Regelfall in der Telefonrechnung höchstens die Entgelthöhe ausgewiesen. Schon die Forderung nach konkreteren Rechnungsangaben, z.B.  wann (Datum, Uhrzeit) genau bei wem (Zielrufnummer) was (hier Beratungsaufwand bei PC-Problemen) aktiviert wurde, u.ä., wird von TK-Anbieterverbänden als "überflüssig" bezeichnet, weil für TK-Kunden verwirrend (!) oder wenig hilfreich (O-Ton), eine weitergehendere Datensatzübertragung vom eigentlichen Anbieter zum abrechnenden Teilnehmernetzbetreiber (interner F&I-Abwicklungsverrechnung) zu teuer ist und außerdem mit dem Datenschutz (!) kolliediert. Habe ich in einem monat mehrere Vorgänge per MWD-Rufnummern getätig, werden im Regelfall nur Gesamtsummen (ggf. pro MWD-Betreiber) ausgewiesen, deren Ermittlungsgrundlagen von TK-Kunden geglaubt werden muss. Selbst ein Gebührenzähler am Telefon würde mir nicht helfen, da immer mehr Tarifanwendungen über die gewählte Rufnummer nicht eindeutig (OFFLINE-Billing) sind. Die verbal angesagte Rechnungsinformation (!) muss dann reichen. Gemäß TKG-Gesetz müssen Mehrwertdienstabrechnung im Verantwortungsbereich der TK-Anbieter noch nicht einmal regelmäßig zertifiziert, d.h. "geeicht" werden! Das gilt für jede Tanksäule oder Taxameter, die zusätzlich vom betroffenen Zahlungspflichtigen am Ort des Geschehens in Augenschein genommen werden können! 
Da ist doch der der Ware beigelegte Lieferschein vom OTTO-Versand mit einer eindeutigen Rechnungsdetailerläuterung und eine grundsätzlich eingeräumte Kulanzoption bei "Kundenbeanstandungen", ggf. Rückgaberecht, doch was ganz anderes, Gelle?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> @haudraufundschluss: Hab noch mal nachgedacht: Eine Abrechnung von Beratungsdienstleistungen des Providers über die Kundenrechnung dürfte zulässig sein.


Ich habe in TKG oder TKV auch nichts finden können, das die Telefonrechnung in eine bestimmt Form zwingt. Ob ich nun eine oder zwei Rechnungen im selben Umschlag vorfinde ist damit eigentlich egal.
Ein echtes Problem sehe ich erst dann, wenn Hansenet sich bei einem strittigen Position plötzlich der Möglichkeiten des Telekommunikationsrechts zur Beitreibung bedienen möchte. Das Risiko des Nachweises über ein Vertragsverhältnis bleibt im Bestreitensfall beim Dienstleister und kann nicht über die Telefonrechnung bzw. die Verbindung an sich geführt werden.
Ich sehe da auch nicht mehr oder weniger Betrugspotential als eine Bestellhotline bei einem großen Versandhaus hätte. Letztendlich kommt es darauf an, wie der Anbieter es tatsächlich handhabt und 5,99€ für kompetente Hilfe sind gegen stundenlanges ratloses Rumprobieren sicherlich kein Einsatz.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Ein echtes Problem sehe ich dann, wenn nicht der Provider, sondern ein Dritter über eine 0800-Nummer Serviceleistungen über die Telefonrechnung des Providers abwickeln möchte.

Dass dies technisch offenbar möglich ist, hat die avanio-Geschichte gezeigt, wo die Telekom ohne weiteres eine angebliche Grundgebühr als fiktive Telefonverbindungen abgerechnet hat. Auf diesem Weg könnte ein Dritter versuchen, die nach Anwahl einer 0800-Nummer angeblich vertraglich vereinbarte entgeltliche Serviceleistung abzurechnen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein echtes Problem sehe ich dann, wenn nicht der Provider, sondern ein Dritter über eine 0800-Nummer Serviceleistungen über die Telefonrechnung des Providers abwickeln möchte.



Das ist jetzt aber virtuell akademisch, denn hier geht es ja gerade um einen Provider.

MfG
L.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. 

Ich habe mir schlicht um die durch die Überschrift "0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen" beschriebene Problematik Gedanken gemacht.

Dass hier schon jemand reale Probleme mit dem Service-Abrechnungsmodell von HanseNet hatte, über die wir hier greifbar diskutieren, muss ich übersehen haben. 

Bei einer Abrechnung einer vom Provider erbrachten Serviceleistung über seine Kundenrechnung, über die auch Telefonverbindungen abgerechnet werden, sehe ich jedenfalls kein grundsätzliches Problem.

Es stellt sich dann nur im Einzelfall die Frage, ob über die Serviceleistung genau der Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, den der Provider abrechnet. Die Beweislast liegt beim Provider.

Die Abrechnung von solchen Serviceleistungen, die Dritte erbracht haben, über die Telefonrechnung halte ich außerhalb von Mehrwert- und Sondernummern für unzulässig.


----------



## Don Frago (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit Nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm für die Betroffenen daran ist noch dazu, dass die 0800er-Verbindung an sich über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis des Netzbetreibers nicht aufgelistet wird und somit die Sache kaum nachvollziehbar ist.



Hansenet listet auch die Verbindungen zu kostenfreien Rufnummern in dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf.

viele Grüße,

don Frago


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Danke für den Hinweis, die T-Com nämlich z. B. nicht.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Mai 2006)

Zum Thema 0800 und EVN habe ich Folgendes gefunden:

*Tätigkeitsbericht 2001 und 2002 des Bundesbeauftragten für den Datenschutz/ 19. Tätigkeitsbericht* (PDF):


> *11 Telekommunikations- und Teledienste*
> [...]
> 
> *11.11.1 Entgeltfreie Verbindungen – nicht auf der Rechnung*
> ...


*Der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz: BfD-Info 5. Datenschutz in der Telekommunikation, 6. Auflage, Februar 2004* (PDF, Server der Uni Bremen):


> *4 Datenschutz in der Telekommunikation: Das Telekommunikationsgesetz und die Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung*
> [...]
> 
> *4.5.4.1 Einzelverbindungsnachweis*
> ...


Zugegeben, die Quellen sind nicht die neuesten... 

Vielleicht weiß jemand, ob die zitierten Stellen noch aktuell sind, heute noch so argumentiert wird?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis, die T-Com nämlich z. B. nicht.


  Na die T-Com rechnet mit ihrem T-Pay über eine 0800-Nummer sogar Beträge bis 500 Euro ab. Das finde ich mal inovativ.

Volki


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

...das mag sein, es geht aber um die Auflistung einer 0800er-Einwahl am Einzelverbindungsnachweis beim Telefonanschlussinhaber.


----------



## Don Frago (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0800-Zugang mit nachträglichen Entgeltforderungen*

Die TDSV gibt es seit Inkraftreten des aktuellen TKG nicht mehr.

Im TKG heisst es in § 99 zum Einzelverbindungsnachweis:

_...derjenigen Verbindungen, für die er entgeltpflichtig ist.._

Demnach wäre es nach wie vor unzulässig, kostenfreie Verbindungen auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis aufzuführen. 

Ich persönlich finde es ok, allerdings wäre es mir recht, wenn die Daten der kostenfreien Verbindungen nach Rechnungstellung sofort gelöscht würden.

Vielleicht kann man ja auch so argumentieren: Der Kunde ist sehr entgeltpflichtig für diese Verbindungen, bloss der Tarif beträgt "0,0000"....

viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------

